# Abriss - Heil Wirtschaft (neuer Song)



## Abrisss (26. April 2012)

Wie findet Ihr mein neuen Track ? 
Falls Ihr euch das Lied ein zweites mal anhören würdet, dann bitte liken oder kommentieren, danke !  

===============&#9658; Link entfernt. &#9668; ===============

__________
Künstlername: Abriss
Songtitel: Heil Wirtschaft
Melodie/ Beat: Prod. by DGO Baldhof 
Sound/ Mastering: Prod. by Goa Orst Exes Effects


----------

